# i don't remember the name, please HELP!!



## jenniemarks42 (Sep 19, 2016)

I saw something like this on another site. Try googling Cloaked Ghost Step by Step. I think it's relative to what you are looking for


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

That looks like Here'sJohnny's design, possibly for the Leering Ghost. (He had posted at least 3 or 4 different designs over the years.)


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Is it a flying crank ghost? There are tons of tutorials online for those.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Yep... Consult with Here'sJohnny. He's the master at these FCG's.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

http://johnnysghost.blogspot.com/

Link for Johnny's work.


----------



## KevinS (Oct 28, 2007)

Greetings! 

I built a very similar prop - the guide I based it on was from the Grim Hollow site. I think this may be what you're looking for:

http://grimhollowhaunt.blogspot.ca/2008/11/cloaked-ghost-step-by-step.html


----------

